# 31 air conditioners were installed at Sheila Dikshit's official residence as Cm



## funskar (Jul 4, 2014)

31 ACs, 15 desert coolers, 25 heaters, 16 air purifiers, 12 geysers among others were installed at Sheila Dikshit's official residence when she was Delhi CM


*scontent-a-mad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10464277_724594147599350_3485535794068201522_n.jpg



Link


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 4, 2014)

Even the elec. Showroom doesnt have so much in stock


----------



## amjath (Jul 4, 2014)

why would some one need "16 air purifiers" if everything is automated won't you feel suffocated


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2014)

Money can buy you everything, except Love. 
I wonder why she installed these much things for a family of 3 (her spouse passed away in 1987)


----------



## $hadow (Jul 4, 2014)

Another 5 year span and we could see CM electric showroom.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 4, 2014)

that pic, says all!


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2014)

What she was upto?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 4, 2014)

She was trying to get a breakeven between Antarctica and Sahara.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2014)

Maybe, she was planning to sell all of them on OLX after her term was over.


----------



## funskar (Jul 5, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Maybe, she was planning to sell all of them on OLX after her term was over.



hahaha

she would be remembered as corrupt electric ac heater cooler cm...


----------



## Minion (Jul 5, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> She was trying to get a breakeven between Antarctica and Sahara.



LOL Global Warming..


----------



## DVJex (Jul 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Maybe, she was planning to sell all of them on OLX after her term was over.


Very likely. Unless she's opening an showroom herself.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 6, 2014)

Does this make her the coolest CM or what ?


----------



## saifi2649 (Jul 6, 2014)

it seems someone is already ahead 
31 AC ?????? ?? ???? ??????? ???? ????, ?????? ???? ?? ???? ??? ??? ??? 48 ??? - Hindi News India, Latest news in Hindi, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News


----------

